# Anyone in Simi Valley, CA area?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I am new to cigars but I would love to get together with some of the guys here and herf a bit. I don't know exactly what goes on at a herf but I do know that if there are cigars, booze and BOTLs it can't be bad. I could host but I do live in an apartment. Would an apartment be big enough? Anyway, if anyone is in my area PM me and lets get one started.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

OK I am going to go ahead and plan a HERF. I will announce the date soon. From the replies to this thread it would seem that an apartment will do just fine.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I drive past simi almost everyday to/from work. :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

poker said:


> I drive past simi almost everyday to/from work. :tu


Sweet! Expect a PM from me soon with a link to the thread about the HERF. I plan on having a small supply of cigars and a few bottles of good bourbon available but any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

You should read this thread. I have not attended but hope to soon, It's a little way from Ontario (I.E.) but it sounds like fun ... and a great group of people
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=44206


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

I work a little ways from Simi and would be interested too. Just let me know the details :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

traveldude said:


> I work a little ways from Simi and would be interested too. Just let me know the details :tu


Sweet! My chick is going out of state for three weeks so I will have the place to myself. I will have all of the details in about a week.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

OK guys we are looking at the 19th. Does this work for you guys? If it does I will make an official post about the herf.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Keep your eyes peeled for a Velley Herf thread. A group of us from the area get together somewhere in the SF Valley and harf once a month. Come to think of it, just about time to plan the next one. Stay tuned, and hopefully we'll see you there.
BTW, do you have good ventilation in your place? A bunch of guys smoking three to four cigars each can really send up smoke signals, if you knwo what I mean.:ss


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a good sized air purifier and a slider glass door. That should be enough. I keep a look out for that herf too.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok the day will be the 26th. I will make the official post next week. I am really looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------

